# A Couple of 7series with iFORGED Wheels



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

triple_sissy said:


> I need to get some 20'' or 22'' wheels to complete my car, then I will post the pictures.


We can help you with that   :thumbup: lol


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

what up D.


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

Din said:


> what up D.


Hey Din, what the heck you doin over these parts? lol


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Hey Din, what the heck you doin over these parts? lol


thinkin about gettin a 745. If so 22in iforged i prob hit u up for.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Hey guys I wanted share a few pics of BMW 7 series cars with iFORGED wheels. Most modded 7's have chrome, so just thought I'd share a little something a little different
> 
> 22" RETRO Black
> 
> ...


Look good!!! :thumbup:


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Hey Trust me the e39 is really simple to mod on a moderate budget and look INSANE.
> 
> send a email and lets try to figure some things out.
> 
> ...


Can you PM me the details on the rims on the M5.....brand......front sizes....rear sizes......weight.......cost.....and whether or not you offerr a wheel/tire package for those rims and what kind of tires come with the package and the cost? Thanks. I'd be looking to purchase in a couple of months when I replace my 540iA with a M5.


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

wwb4 said:


> Can you PM me the details on the rims on the M5.....brand......front sizes....rear sizes......weight.......cost.....and whether or not you offerr a wheel/tire package for those rims and what kind of tires come with the package and the cost? Thanks. I'd be looking to purchase in a couple of months when I replace my 540iA with a M5.


Sure no prob, PM sent :thumbup:


----------



## Din (Feb 21, 2006)

what are the specs of the wheels on the sliver 745?


----------



## R2dmax (Apr 18, 2005)

kato23 said:


> hmm the pics arent showing for me


Now THAT is a nice E65:bigpimp:


----------



## bmw_m6_08 (Jul 10, 2006)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Hey guys I wanted share a few pics of BMW 7 series cars with iFORGED wheels. Most modded 7's have chrome, so just thought I'd share a little something a little different
> 
> 22" RETRO Black
> 
> ...


i like that. those 7s look good.


----------



## bmw_m6_08 (Jul 10, 2006)

D2-AUTOSPORT said:


> Hey guys I wanted share a few pics of BMW 7 series cars with iFORGED wheels. Most modded 7's have chrome, so just thought I'd share a little something a little different
> 
> 22" RETRO Black
> 
> ...


that looks good.


----------

